
The Day My Coworkers and I Chose Our Survival over Our Supervisor - smacktoward
https://jacobinmag.com/2020/05/coronavirus-covid-911-september11-attacks-ground-zero
======
fallingfrog
Drives home the point that leverage is really everything, and having some way
to push back against a boss really matters.

~~~
fallingfrog
In other news:

[https://twitter.com/atrupar/status/1264996588834996226?s=21](https://twitter.com/atrupar/status/1264996588834996226?s=21)

------
pmiller2
There are a few details missing from this story that I would have liked to
have known:

* What happened to Billy?

* How close was the store to ground zero?

* What ultimately happened to the workers who walked out? Obviously they weren't fired, but was there a disciplinary process, etc.?

------
nca-peripherals
Don't be led around like a slave to other people's money.

Think for yourself and f corporations.

Too many Americans falsely believe hard work, sacrifice, and personal risk
will be rewarded when they are in-fact risking everything for next to nothing.

~~~
pmiller2
Exactly. To the corporation, you're "human capital stock." [0] Never forget
that.

\---

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23316697](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23316697)

------
JungleGymSam
This guy has a decent overall point but you know he's a prick when he implies
being able to acquire a big flag quickly means ignoring the need for acquiring
masks.

Does he know the persons tasked with acquiring those things? Does he know that
getting the flag delayed getting the masks? What if multiple people were
tasked separately and the flag simply easy to get?

Then he goes on to assert that governors and CEOs are opening up too quickly:
"before it's safe". Get over it, people. It's time to go back to work. It can
and is being done well.

I don't understand this desire by many people to be remain in panic mode. Is
it comforting or something? How bizarre...

